# Fall IUI support



## Mrs.Stinski

Anyone else on the IUI train this fall?


----------



## MKaykes

I might be! For sure come Nov, possibly this next cycle. Hopefully won't need to decide...we'll see what happens. 

Will this be your first IUI?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Yes, it will be my first IUI. We went to start the cycle about a week ago and when my Dr did the ultrasound there was an egg, which never happens. So I "should" be ovulating like today. I go for labs to see if I ovulated or not. If not then I'll start the shots as soon as my cycle begins again


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Going for labs this morning. Praying for good news, but if not at least we are prepared to start our first IUI cycle right away. Hope everyone has a great Monday!!


----------



## MKaykes

Hoping for good news! What kind of labs are they running? 

I'm still waiting to see if AF will arrive. Trying to hold of on testing, I'm thinking I'm 15 DPO, but if I'm wrong about O it could be a little earlier. My list cycle was just lay month, so going to try to hold out until Fri (CD 35) to test. As soon as AF (if it does) arrives calling the doctor to set up appts for IUI!


----------



## fairyy

:hi:MKaykes & Mrs.Stinski.

We are trying IUI coming cycle. I am 33 and DH is 38. We have unexplained infertility (there is also possibility of endometriosis).

What kind of surgery you have had MKaykes ?

Any update Mrs.Stinski ?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Turns out I didn't ovulate on my own. So now I'm starting prometrium to bring on AF then starting the injections


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

MKaykes said:


> I might be! For sure come Nov, possibly this next cycle. Hopefully won't need to decide...we'll see what happens.
> 
> Will this be your first IUI?

Yes, this will be our first IUI. I'm a little nervous


----------



## Mhankins

Hello there!

I am currently in my TWW as of the 6th. This will be my 4th IUI. I had 3 unsuccessful ones done in PA about 2 years ago. This 4th one is with a different Dr and we are now in Louisiana. This RE seems to have a better grasp on things and is doing things differently so I like that. I was on Femara and monitoring with blood work and ultrasounds. I had an 18mm folli on Tues the 4th, triggered at 10pm that night and IUI Thursday the 6th around 9:30 am. I'm not positive when I ovulated, assuming I did because of the shot but hopefully the timing was good. I just started Progesterone caps as well. Now I just feel bloated, some cramps and trying not to think too much into it, so hard lol. 
Sorry for the long post, just wanted to give some info.. FX for you all.


----------



## MKaykes

fairyy said:


> What kind of surgery you have had MKaykes ?

I went in for a hysterscopy to remove an endometrial polyp and since they were doing that they were able to get insurance to cover a laparoscopy. Dr. found moderate level of endometriosis (I had zero symptoms of endo) which was very surprising, ended up with 3 instead of 2 incisions. 

I was feeling hopeful for Sept cycle after surgery. Was on progesterone suppositories from 4 DPO. AF was delayed I think because of the progesterone. I started spotting I think at 17 DPO, after 3 BFNs from 9 DPO to 17 DPO I stopped the progesterone and officially started a new cycle. CD2 now. I need to find out what IUI will cost us at my clinic (insurance will only cover at one clinic in the area, and not the one I'm going to) to decide if we are going to try naturally one more cycle, go for IUI and pay out of pocket, or switch providers.

Mhankins - how do they monitor when to do the procedure? Is it a series of ultrasounds or lab work? One thing I'm concerned about is fitting office visits in to my school and work schedule. October I have a bit of a break, so it would be much easier to do now. *the progesterone is horrible - pregnancy symptoms either way! But, I know it worked because my flow was basically spotting for a day and a half ever since stopping birth control, and so far I've about tripled my usual flow (never thought I'd be happy to report that, lol!)

Mrs. Stinski - hopefully they can get you to ovulate!

Fairy - when do expect your next cycle to start?


----------



## ramibear

I am currently in the tww on our second iui. The first cycle we did femara 5mg on days 3-7 and progesterone suppositories starting 3 days after iui. I did get a 19mm follicle and ovulated on my own, but BFN. I had other follicles, but they were too small to be of any hope. 

This cycle we stepped it up a bit. I did femara again on days 3-7 and added gonal F 75mg injections (FSH) on days 3,4,6,8, and 10. I had an ultrasound on day 12 that showed a 25 mm follicle followed by a 13mm on the same side. I triggered with 10,000iu of Hcg and had the iui 34 hours later. I have started the suppositories again 3 days after the iui. Here's hoping this works, otherwise we are going to have to step up again.

My one ovary seems to be lazy since I seem to only get mature follicles on the left side.

Previously I have tried 6 rounds of clomid, but they only resulted in a chemical pregnancy and some painful cysts.


----------



## Mhankins

yes they monitored me with blood work and ultrasounds and then I triggered with pregnyl. 

When do u test rami bear? my test day is the 20th.

My RE basically told me my last 3 iuis with the other RE in Pa would timed wrong and probably wouldn't have worked. Glad to see your timing is kind of the same as mine. FX for us all!


----------



## Dani88

I just did my first IUI with donor sperm as my DH doesn't produce sperm. I was monitored with ultrasounds and blood work, was given the trigger shot (ovidrel), and did the IUI 36 hours later. Since then I have been on progesterone suppositories (endometrin) - 200 mg before bed. I am currently 5 dpiui and I go for a blood test to see if I'm pregnant on October 17th.


----------



## Mhankins

Dani I am using donor sperm as well. Hubby had leukemia twice as a teenager. I did my trigger on the 4th and iui on the 7th about 36hrs after as well. Sometimes I can feel if I have ovulated but I am not sure about this time, could you tell? I just hope we got the timing right. I also started the progesterone, once at night as well, with a previous RE I had to do it 3 times a day, idk why the difference? pretty sure its the same mg pill. I have to take a hpt on the 20th and then call them. fx for us.


----------



## Dani88

Mhankins said:


> Dani I am using donor sperm as well. Hubby had leukemia twice as a teenager. I did my trigger on the 4th and iui on the 7th about 36hrs after as well. Sometimes I can feel if I have ovulated but I am not sure about this time, could you tell? I just hope we got the timing right. I also started the progesterone, once at night as well, with a previous RE I had to do it 3 times a day, idk why the difference? pretty sure its the same mg pill. I have to take a hpt on the 20th and then call them. fx for us.

I am pretty sure that the timing was right. I had an ultrasound right before the IUI and was told my egg just had dropped and that the timing was perfect and then the doctor even made some remark when she was doing the IUI about how she could tell I was ready. Ultrasound also showed that my lining was 13.3 triple line. I really really hope this works... I sort of feel pregnant, but I know that's not possible yet as I am only 6 DPIUI and implantation probably hasn't even happened yet. I think the progesterone is really playing tricks on me. Below are the symptoms I have so far. My only problem is I don't know if these are symptoms of ovulating, the trigger shot, my period coming, the progesterone, or implantation/early pregnancy.

0 DPIUI - Hot flashes and felt really bloated.
1 DPIUI - Felt really bloated.
2 DPIUI - Felt really bloated.
3 DPIUI - Bloated, Cramps, Low Back Pain, A bit of bright red/pinkish blood when I wiped in the evening.
4 DPIUI - Cramps, Low Back Pain, and Bloated.
5 DPIUI - Breast Tenderness, Creamy Egg White CM, Cramps.
6 DPIUI (today) - Breasts feel heavy, Low Back Pain, Cramps, and Bloated.

I will find out a week from today. If it didn't work I plan on starting IUI # 2 right away and I might ask to do a medicated cycle to up my chances. We've bought enough sperm for 3 attempts right now... which will take us up until the middle of December and then I will probably take a month off to relax. The donor we've picked has retired and we got the last 3 vials... so I'll need time to figure out what to do next.

I'm glad I found someone who is going through this too at the same time that I can talk to.


----------



## Dani88

Have you been on Progesterone before? Did you noticed any changes that you thought could have been pregnancy symptoms in the 2WW?


----------



## Mhankins

The head games are insane! I remember before feeling everything symptom and not being pregnant, I think its was due to my head and the trigger shot and progesterone. I was taking it 3 times a day before which sucked, but I do remember it making me pretty cramping. Its been a while so I don't remember a lot. I feel pretty normal today and that kind of makes me sad. Thursday will be a week since my iui. I was extremely bloated until I woke up yesterday it was just gone, weird. I got everything crossed that what you are feeling are true symptoms, its nice that they could tell your egg dropped.

Can I ask, do you know what your donor sample was like? Did they give you the numbers?


----------



## Dani88

Mhankins said:


> The head games are insane! I remember before feeling everything symptom and not being pregnant, I think its was due to my head and the trigger shot and progesterone. I was taking it 3 times a day before which sucked, but I do remember it making me pretty cramping. Its been a while so I don't remember a lot. I feel pretty normal today and that kind of makes me sad. Thursday will be a week since my iui. I was extremely bloated until I woke up yesterday it was just gone, weird. I got everything crossed that what you are feeling are true symptoms, its nice that they could tell your egg dropped.
> 
> Can I ask, do you know what your donor sample was like? Did they give you the numbers?

I asked them but was never given an answer. They just said the numbers and everything was good. I will ask more directly next time I think.


----------



## Mhankins

I was just always curious to know since a lot of people on here always post numbers. We used a different donor from Cyrobank and I only remember one time it was 10 mil post wash and 13 mil for the last one post wash. They said they like to see at least 10 mil for IUI. This go around we used a local bank since we moved.. we can buy 3 for the price of 1! Crazy! Our RE also said he hasn't seen a difference in the quality so we thought we would give it a try! This IUI they actually gave me a print out of all the information, a lot I don't understand lol but she should be the most important numbers, 150 mil 45% motility and grade 3.0 out of 4.0... 150 mil???? What a difference! Hopefully this time around does the trick!! FX for both of us!!! BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!

I too am glad to find someone as well that is using donor sperm. :)


----------



## Carrie221

Hi,

I'm just started my first cycle with IUI getting ready to start Clomid and then they are estimating that I'll be insemination (with donor sperm) around the 25th or 26th... I have an ultrasound scheduled the 24th. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Dani88

Carrie221 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just started my first cycle with IUI getting ready to start Clomid and then they are estimating that I'll be insemination (with donor sperm) around the 25th or 26th... I have an ultrasound scheduled the 24th. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!

Welcome! I also have to use donor sperm. Were you given any statistics on your chances of success? I didn't use Clomid though... I think I might ask if I can next month if I don't get a BFP this time. Was that recommended because you have fertility issues or just to up your chances with donor sperm?


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies mind if I join.

Im CD5 taking Clomid days 3-7, go in for a follie scan the 20th and my RE does trigger in the am and schedules iui after 24hrs followed with TI.


----------



## MKaykes

Wishing for the best for all of you ladies! I'm anxious to see positive outcomes for this cycle here! 

DH and I decided to hold off one more cycle before iui, so if Oct isn't our month we'll try an unmedicated iui in Nov. I don't know why I'm holding back. We'll be at 2 years in a couple of months &#128577;.


----------



## Mhankins

I hope this is it for you McKaykes! 

Dani you could also ask about Femera. I was on Clomid with my first 3 iuis and not too many issues but my new RE put me on Femera saying there are less side effects, less chances of multiples and it is good for ovulation but it dries you up and makes implantation harder. Just thought I would throw that out there. Hopefully you won't need it!


----------



## Dani88

TWW is coming to an end for me.. I go in for my first BETA pregnancy test tomorrow at 7:30 AM and find out a few hours later.


----------



## Mhankins

I have everything crossed for you Dani! I'll be thinking about ya! Keep us posted!


----------



## Dani88

BFN :( Just found out it didn't work... feeling pretty down.


----------



## Mhankins

There is nothing wrong with feeling down! We all go through it and handle it with our own ways! I am so sorry it was a BFN :(


----------



## Laylo

I'm on my second IUI with femara, trying for baby #2 since March. I'm currently 12 dpo. Soooo want to test but just don't wanna be disappointed!


----------



## mkwalsh

Mind if I join you ladies? I'm 10dpo today and dying from the wait. I feel more tired and definitely more bloated than usual, but that's about it. Of course my cheapie preggo tests are late in the mail or I'd be testing already, lol.


----------



## MKaykes

Dani, I'm sorry you got a BFN! Everyone of those can be so devastating.


----------



## Mhankins

welcome MK! We all seem pretty close in our tww.. I test the 20th... not sure if I am ready lol... I am but not.. I see you use donor MK, do you happen to know what ur numbers were? Just curious. We used a different donor than our 1st 3 tries so I was just seeing what other people are getting


----------



## mkwalsh

I think we had 63 million this time. The lowest we've ever had with our donor was 40 million and ironically, that was the cycle I got pregnant with my daughter last time. Our donor bank has a 20 million garauntee or you get your money back so we always make sure to ask before they do the deed. 

Are you experiencing any symptoms? I swear one hour I'm thinking I'm bloated and exhausted and the next I feel no different at all. This will be our second official IUI that I've been able to go through with and I don't want to get my hopes up. We're paying for everything out of pocket and this stuff is expensive!!


----------



## NannySarah

Hi everyone! :hi:

I'm currently waiting to start my first IUI cycle in about a week! I'm cautiously optimistic, since I know my odds are not incredible the first time around. DH has borderline low motility, and I may have some cervix hardening (due to a previous procedure), so this should give the swimmers a good head start! I'll be taking either Clomid or Femara and a trigger shot, and if it doesn't work the first time we'll do another one in February and go from there. 

Dani-sorry to hear your iui was unsuccessful. Big virtual hugs!! :hugs:

GL to those still waiting! :dust:


----------



## Mhankins

Thanks for the info MK! With our first donor from a big name bank, our best one was 13 mil post wash! One was 10 mil and I don't remember the 1st. I have seen people get pregnant with less on here but like you said its expensive so we want our best chance! lol.. This IUI with a smaller local place that has connections to my RE it was 150 mil post wash. I was like what?! lol. Symptom wise, Im like you, one minute something, the next nothing, Im blaming the meds and doing my best to not think about it. HA!

NannySarah- Welcome! They say its unlikely to work the 1st try but that doesn't mean it can't! Try to stay positive, as hard as that is at times! Will they be doing any other monitoring? Like ultrasounds? Any talk of a trigger shot? FX for you!


----------



## Dani88

Good luck tomorrow Mhankins. I'll be thinking of you. Hope it's good news :flower:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hey everyone!! I'm so excited to see so many iui-ers here! Sorry I've been away for a couple weeks, hurricane matthew hit here pretty hard, but finally getting back to normal. 

I'm on CD 2 today, going in for my baseline scan this morning, then starting injections tomorrow night, I believe. More info after my appt this morning, this is our first official IUI cycle so we're pretty excited!!


----------



## nduati

I just got my IUI yesterday. I got a trigger shot 26 hours before the IUI. But I still don't think I have ovulated. Still have the sharp pain in the side of my follicles . I had 3 good follicles and the dr counselled me about the possibility of multiples. He said that is there is triplets they will remove one!!


----------



## Dani88

So I just went up for CD3 bloodwork and ultrasound this morning to start my 2nd IUI cycle and the nurse told me I am probably going to have to cancel this cycle. I had a sonohystergram done in July and they found 3 or 4 small tiny polyps. The doctor who did the procedure said they may want to have them removed before I do IUI, but the doctor at the clinic I did my first IUI at gave me the go ahead to do it as they were so small he didn't think it would effect my chances. Now the nurse thinks they may have grown since July and that I should have another sonohystergram next week to check if they are there and if they are schedule me in to have them removed before doing my 2nd IUI.... all the being said, she said I should still take Femara starting today incase we do end up going forward. I am really not too sure what to think about all of this and I am a little disappointed. Do Polyps disappear on their own by chance? The lady who did my ultrasound this morning didn't see any, but I guess a sono would be more inclusive?


----------



## Mhankins

Hey everyone!

Mrs. Stinski glad you are safe! I had a lot of family in the path of Mattew. Good luck at your apt today and with the injections! It can be scary and exciting lol. FX for you!

Dani- I'm sorry they are throwing you for a loop. I don't have any personal experience with polyps so unfortunately I can help you there. If it is a concern of theirs I guess it would be best to make sure its nothing or get the taken care of. As much as it sucks being told you have to wait, at least you won't potentially be wasting money and emotions, and not sure if it would affect your health but that too.

AFM- I took my test yesterday and had a BFP! I couldn't believe it! I was thinking maybe its the trigger shot still, or I read the test I had people were getting positives by putting them in water so I was all over the place. It was the first response curved handle. Hubby made me take another and it was positive and then I told him about the water so we took are last one and put it under water and there was no line at all. We still went and got a clearblue digital and that one came up pregnant! Went to the Drs for blood work and got the call that I am definitely pregnant and my numbers looked good. My hcg was 300. I know most people go back in 48 hrs to see if it doubled but they aren't having me do that and I go back in next friday to see the dr, more blood work and an ultrasound. I think its slowly sinking in but after so long TTC the shock is still there. I did have a little spotting today but the nurse told me that was okay but I didn't like seeing it!

I hope you all join me soon!! And keep me updated! I still have everything crossed for you all!


----------



## MKaykes

Congrats Mhankins! That's great news! 

Dani, I had one polyp discovered this summer on a saline infused sonogram, and my doctor wanted to remove it. Surgery was pretty simple for that part (I also had a laparoscopy done). I don't think they would go away on their own, and they may or may not cause issues getting or staying pregnant. Good luck, sorry you have to wait it out now, but hopefully will all be with it in the end!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

nduati said:


> I just got my IUI yesterday. I got a trigger shot 26 hours before the IUI. But I still don't think I have ovulated. Still have the sharp pain in the side of my follicles . I had 3 good follicles and the dr counselled me about the possibility of multiples. He said that is there is triplets they will remove one!!

Oh wow, did he say a reason for that???


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Mhankins said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Mrs. Stinski glad you are safe! I had a lot of family in the path of Mattew. Good luck at your apt today and with the injections! It can be scary and exciting lol. FX for you!
> 
> Dani- I'm sorry they are throwing you for a loop. I don't have any personal experience with polyps so unfortunately I can help you there. If it is a concern of theirs I guess it would be best to make sure its nothing or get the taken care of. As much as it sucks being told you have to wait, at least you won't potentially be wasting money and emotions, and not sure if it would affect your health but that too.
> 
> AFM- I took my test yesterday and had a BFP! I couldn't believe it! I was thinking maybe its the trigger shot still, or I read the test I had people were getting positives by putting them in water so I was all over the place. It was the first response curved handle. Hubby made me take another and it was positive and then I told him about the water so we took are last one and put it under water and there was no line at all. We still went and got a clearblue digital and that one came up pregnant! Went to the Drs for blood work and got the call that I am definitely pregnant and my numbers looked good. My hcg was 300. I know most people go back in 48 hrs to see if it doubled but they aren't having me do that and I go back in next friday to see the dr, more blood work and an ultrasound. I think its slowly sinking in but after so long TTC the shock is still there. I did have a little spotting today but the nurse told me that was okay but I didn't like seeing it!
> 
> I hope you all join me soon!! And keep me updated! I still have everything crossed for you all!

Congrats!!!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you!!! I love seeing positive stories about IUI, makes those of us just starting see that it does work


----------



## Mhankins

Mrs. Stinkski, Thank you and I know what you mean. We also used donor sperm and had that factor too but it all went well. I still can't believe it! It took 4 iuis but we got it! Now I'm just worried about everything I feel lol, Friday can't come soon enough!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

I can understand that!! Keep us updated on your progress and how things go!!


----------



## Dani88

Mhankins said:


> Mrs. Stinkski, Thank you and I know what you mean. We also used donor sperm and had that factor too but it all went well. I still can't believe it! It took 4 iuis but we got it! Now I'm just worried about everything I feel lol, Friday can't come soon enough!

Congratulations! I am so happy and excited for you. It looks like these polyps will delay me ... hopefully I can join you in the next couple months though.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Got my first injection tonight!! So excited!!

How's everyone doing? What cd is everyone on? I'm on cd3

Where do you do your fsh injections? I'm hoping I did it in the right spot &#55357;&#56848;


----------



## Mhankins

Im sorry Dani, I am sure that is very disappointing! Hopefully getting rid of them will help you get your BFP!

Mrs. Stinski did the shot hurt? I didn't do injectiables but the pregnyl trigger shot burned going in and then was bruised a few days. I don't know if they go in the same place but they had me do the trigger shot around/below my belly button


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

No, I didn't feel it at all actually. I guess I had psyched myself up for it, but didn't feel a thing. I did it 2in to the right and 2 inches up from my belly button. I usually get my trigger shot in my hip.


----------



## Mhankins

Glad you couldn't feel it! Hope they are all like that! How many do you have to do?

When I did my trigger shot 2 years ago on our last try before this one I didn't feel anything, so I was expecting the same this time. I was giving it and was like hey this kinda hurts lol. 1st one was orvidrel (spelling?) and this time it was pregnyl so maybe that's the difference.


----------



## mkwalsh

I leave for a few days and mhankins is preggo?! Way to go!! Congrats lady! 

As for everyone else, we've got this! Let's keep the BFP train going. I got a BFN yesterday at 15dpo so I'm counting myself officially out. We're taking a month off for insurance purposes and getting back in the wagon at the end of November for that cycle. 

Good luck to the ladies doing cycles now though!


----------



## Mhankins

Thank you MKWalsh and I'm so sorry about your BFN :( fx for November!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

I did 100mg yesterday and today and will do 75mg tomorrow then go back to the dr Tuesday morning for another scan and more bloodwork then he will tell me my dosage for the next few days. They said it can be anywhere from 10 to 14 days of shots, just depends how you're body reacts. 

I will be doing pregnyl fir my trigger, that's what I normally use and it does sting!! I'm sore for a couple days from it.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

mkwalsh said:


> I leave for a few days and mhankins is preggo?! Way to go!! Congrats lady!
> 
> As for everyone else, we've got this! Let's keep the BFP train going. I got a BFN yesterday at 15dpo so I'm counting myself officially out. We're taking a month off for insurance purposes and getting back in the wagon at the end of November for that cycle.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies doing cycles now though!

So sorry for the bfn, hope you stick around though for your next cycle!!


----------



## Dani88

MKaykes said:


> Congrats Mhankins! That's great news!
> 
> Dani, I had one polyp discovered this summer on a saline infused sonogram, and my doctor wanted to remove it. Surgery was pretty simple for that part (I also had a laparoscopy done). I don't think they would go away on their own, and they may or may not cause issues getting or staying pregnant. Good luck, sorry you have to wait it out now, but hopefully will all be with it in the end!

How long after your surgery were you able to start trying again? I've read that they make you wait 3 months before doing IUI or IVF...


----------



## MKaykes

Dani - my doctor said we could try right away. I had the procedure about a week before O and he was ready to do IUI the following cycle (which is this cycle) if we wanted. We opted to not really count last cycle since I was still possibly healing, but really no restrictions to trying naturally or IUI...but from other stories I've seen that seems unusual.


----------



## ILoveme29

Congrats MHankins have a H&H 9months

Got my trigger shot this morning, will be doing iui tomorrow am. So I will be testing 14 days post trigger on Nov.8th. had one nice size follie about 23mm. I am going to take baby aspirin this cycle due to my clotting disorder in hopes it helps


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Good Morning!
I am new to this thread and site and looking for some support and it seems like we are all in the same boat!

I am in my second cycle, I finished 5x days of Clomid on Sunday did the OPK and got a smiley face this morning DTD last night and plan to everyday until we go in for IUI on Friday/Saturday dependent on what doc says.

I am in my 30's, have PCOS and don't ovulate on my own and preparing myself for what may come. 

Anyone else doing IUI/IVF this week?


----------



## Mhankins

Thanks Iloveme! Good luck tomorrow and during your tww! FX!

Hello TTC! These ladies are great for support! Good luck to you and FX!!


----------



## Imogenmommy

Hi all,

Iloveme and I are almost on same cycle. This is my first IUI round, got trigger this morning and IUI tomorrow. Had two follicles at 17mm on Monday so they delayed the the trigger one more day to let them grow a bit more. I hope this works. This will also be the first time we have semen analysis done. I'm 39 only pregnant once and MC so I'm really hopefully this works, but if not I'm off directly to IVF.


----------



## MKaykes

Good luck with the IUI tomorrow Imogen and Iloveme! I'm pretty sure I O'd today, this is our last cycle on our own before IUI, but we'll be testing about the same time in a couple weeks!

I was happy to find out that my insurance will cover everything but the IUI and sperm washing with my current doctor, so we'll just pay out of pocket for that and get the insurance coverage for the rest. I am really glad to not have to make the decision to switch doctors at this point.

I was hesitant to start thinking of doing IUI, but now, this TTC is becoming such a chore, I'm ready to jump in and do it to hopefully get a + result!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

am i allowed to jump in? I didnt do IUI but we did do FE and Ovidrel. So I can kind of relate on that area! ( and i feel kind of lost to be honest!). 

Im 1dpo/3dpt. :)


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Thinking of you Imogenmommy, baby dust today!! I am also in my 30's and TTC #1, feeling like I am so late to the whole process. 

What dpo or O are you in your cycle to get IUI? I am worried that I am going to miss my IUI window as I have been +OPK the past two days. And my Doc appt is Friday.


----------



## Imogenmommy

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Thinking of you Imogenmommy, baby dust today!! I am also in my 30's and TTC #1, feeling like I am so late to the whole process.
> 
> What dpo or O are you in your cycle to get IUI? I am worried that I am going to miss my IUI window as I have been +OPK the past two days. And my Doc appt is Friday.

Well they forced my ovulation with Clomid, FSH injections, yesterday got the trigger, and today is cycle day 14 for IUI. I tested my o ulation this morning and it said peak so I'm assuming trigger worked. On my own I don't usually ovulate until day 20.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Imogenmommy how did the iui go? glad im finally in the TWW. fx for us hope we both get our bfp!


----------



## ILoveme29

@Mkayes Good luck this cycle. I know what you mean about being a chore (sorry TMI coming) its sad when DH gets use to ejaculating in a cup every month just for iui lol its so normal now.


----------



## NannySarah

Congrats on your BFP Mhankins! Sorry to those with BFN's, we'll get 'em next time! And good luck to those waiting for their results! :dust:

Afm, I got AF today, which I'm trying not to be upset about since we weren't really trying in October, but we all know how hard it is to keep those expectations low! I'm currently waiting for my RE to call back and see where we go from here. I'm thinking we may have some issues since some of our mandatory bloodwork results haven't come in yet, and I'm not sure if they can legally start me on an IUI cycle without all that info. I guess I'll find out soon, and if it's not this month it'll be January or February! :coffee: Serenity now!


----------



## Imogenmommy

ILoveme29 said:


> @Imogenmommy how did the iui go? glad im finally in the TWW. fx for us hope we both get our bfp!

I'm waiting the clinic as we speak. The sample processing is taking forever!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Positive Vibes your way Imogenmommy. Are you doing 1 IUI or 2 IUI this cycle?


----------



## Imogenmommy

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Positive Vibes your way Imogenmommy. Are you doing 1 IUI or 2 IUI this cycle?

 Just 1 this cycle. So the good news is his speech count and motility were excellent so we know now that isn't an issue. Baby dust all around!


----------



## NannySarah

FX for you Imogen! 

Found out that all our test results did come in on time, and we are going ahead with iui this cycle! I instantly became nervous as soon as I found out that we're good to go, I think because I had spent so much mental energy preparing for the worst! Picked up my Femara to start on Friday (CD3) and my first ultrasound will be next Friday (CD10)! Anyone else feel weirdly excited-scared (scare-cited?) once they actually started an iui cycle, as opposed to just talking about it? :wacko:


----------



## Mhankins

Thats great news NannySarah! Fingers crossed for all of you!!

Not going to lie, I have been trying to avoid this site because I am reading a lot of upsetting stories on here and I am trying not to worry myself. Hopefully everything is moving a long well and where things should be Friday! I just wanted to pop in and check on you ladies and let you know Im still thinking about you all!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Have any of you had a slow rise ( in BBT) after your trigger? I read on Google ( because im lost on all this like i said) that it can but when i tried searching on FF, i didnt find much. 

Normally I have the "typical" .4o jump up after O ( no trigger cycle) but this cycle it was .13o. Then rose today .17o. Im 3pt/2dpo.


----------



## ILoveme29

Sorry Nanny that AF showed at lest you get to jump start into your next cycle. good luck to you!

so 1dpiui, did my iui 28 hours after trigger. Im starting baby aspirin tonight. im praying this month is it. im not even gonna test early I promise this time lol


----------



## Imogenmommy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Have any of you had a slow rise ( in BBT) after your trigger? I read on Google ( because im lost on all this like i said) that it can but when i tried searching on FF, i didnt find much.
> 
> Normally I have the "typical" .4o jump up after O ( no trigger cycle) but this cycle it was .13o. Then rose today .17o. Im 3pt/2dpo.

So my trigger was Tuesday and my IUI was yesterday about 28 hours after and my temp has not increased yet. I'm thinking maybe I'm still in the ovulation window and it drops after ovulation maybe? After the trigger it dropped a little, only by .1 degree F but today it's back to my normal preovulation baseline. Does not seeing an increase mean it didn't work?


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Hi Ladies - I go in for an ultrasound tomorrow AM to see if i am ready to ovulate. I will be -5 days from taking my last clomid pill and expect to O this weekend and have IUI.

Are there any questions you wish you knew to ask the RE your first time getting IUI? Or anything special I should do before first time IUI?

I just don't want to forget anything while I have the appointment, my RE assumes I know everything and often tells me things after I am supposed to do them.

Thank you!


----------



## ILoveme29

@TTCfirst questions I always ask, how many follicles, how thick is my lining, if you need to take progesterone supplements. usually they will explain step by step to you what the plans are for the cycle. good luck


----------



## Dani88

It turns out that I am going ahead with my 2nd donor IUI cycle this month. I am on CD9 today and going in for CD10 ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow. I had a sonohystergram on Tuesday and was told that the biggest one that was 1.4 cm 3 months ago is now less than a cm and all 3 polyps are significantly smaller than before. I think if I don't end up pregnant again this time I will probably take a break and get the polyps removed as everything else with me has come back normal . Hoping DIUI # 2 will be successful. This time around I took Femera CD3-7. Last time CD10 folicle was 15mm... will let you know what I find out tomorrow.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Imogenmommy said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you had a slow rise ( in BBT) after your trigger? I read on Google ( because im lost on all this like i said) that it can but when i tried searching on FF, i didnt find much.
> 
> Normally I have the "typical" .4o jump up after O ( no trigger cycle) but this cycle it was .13o. Then rose today .17o. Im 3pt/2dpo.
> 
> So my trigger was Tuesday and my IUI was yesterday about 28 hours after and my temp has not increased yet. I'm thinking maybe I'm still in the ovulation window and it drops after ovulation maybe? After the trigger it dropped a little, only by .1 degree F but today it's back to my normal preovulation baseline. Does not seeing an increase mean it didn't work?Click to expand...

I dont know! Thats what im trying to figure out :(


----------



## Imogenmommy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Imogenmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you had a slow rise ( in BBT) after your trigger? I read on Google ( because im lost on all this like i said) that it can but when i tried searching on FF, i didnt find much.
> 
> Normally I have the "typical" .4o jump up after O ( no trigger cycle) but this cycle it was .13o. Then rose today .17o. Im 3pt/2dpo.
> 
> So my trigger was Tuesday and my IUI was yesterday about 28 hours after and my temp has not increased yet. I'm thinking maybe I'm still in the ovulation window and it drops after ovulation maybe? After the trigger it dropped a little, only by .1 degree F but today it's back to my normal preovulation baseline. Does not seeing an increase mean it didn't work?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know! Thats what im trying to figure out :(Click to expand...


I looked around online and everything I read said the trigger will mess with your temps and not to trust temps after the trigger shot. I found this on multiple other forums so I don't think we are unusual.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Imogenmommy said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imogenmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you had a slow rise ( in BBT) after your trigger? I read on Google ( because im lost on all this like i said) that it can but when i tried searching on FF, i didnt find much.
> 
> Normally I have the "typical" .4o jump up after O ( no trigger cycle) but this cycle it was .13o. Then rose today .17o. Im 3pt/2dpo.
> 
> So my trigger was Tuesday and my IUI was yesterday about 28 hours after and my temp has not increased yet. I'm thinking maybe I'm still in the ovulation window and it drops after ovulation maybe? After the trigger it dropped a little, only by .1 degree F but today it's back to my normal preovulation baseline. Does not seeing an increase mean it didn't work?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know! Thats what im trying to figure out :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked around online and everything I read said the trigger will mess with your temps and not to trust temps after the trigger shot. I found this on multiple other forums so I don't think we are unusual.Click to expand...

I would just hate to get down the line and its because i didnt even O... Next cycle ( if there is one) i know im not temping after the shot! Too stressful!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hey ladies! Welcome to the new ladies in the thread. 

This is my first IUI cycle. My husband and I took a few years off from ttc after a few losses in a row. I'm a little concerned, this is my first time work follistim so I'm not familiar with the side effects, but I an on day 6 of shots, cd8, and started spotting last night then nothing all day today and now it's like full blown period. Weird!!


----------



## MKaykes

MrsS- I haven't done any medicated cycles, so can't comment on what to expect, but wondering if the bleeding stopped? I wonder what would cause spotting/bleeding at CD8?


----------



## NannySarah

How is everyone doing? 

I'm currently on my second day of Letrozole (cd4) and have been experiencing a few side effects, mostly just slight dizziness, and mild nausea/stomach cramping. I'm very excited for my first ultrasound next week to see if the meds did their job!


----------



## Imogenmommy

I'm now 4 days postIUI. Nothing much to report. I got up, went to spin and then train with my trainer, then lunch. Came home at around 1:30 and was so exhausted all the sudden I couldn't stay awake. I took a 5 hour nap in the middle of the day and I never do that. That was my normal Saturday routine. I'm thinking maybe this is residual side effect of the trigger? As soon as I got the trigger I started having symptoms like when I was pregnant, which was light headedness when standing, being super tired at night and not being able to stay up, and constipation. But the long nap thing is like the tiredness is worse now than at trigger. I'm not sure what to make of that. Husband is convinced it's a sign, but still gave me crap for napping so long lol.


----------



## NannySarah

Imogen - I hope your extra sleepiness is a sign that you're on your way to a BFP! Fingers crossed for you! :thumbup: Did your doctor recommend to take a hpt at any point or will you wait to go in for a blood test?

Also, my husband does something similar...telling me to take more time for myself and relax more, so stress doesn't interfere with conceiving...but the minute I get TOO relaxed he has a problem with it! lol :dohh:


----------



## Imogenmommy

NannySarah said:


> Imogen - I hope your extra sleepiness is a sign that you're on your way to a BFP! Fingers crossed for you! :thumbup: Did your doctor recommend to take a hpt at any point or will you wait to go in for a blood test?
> 
> Also, my husband does something similar...telling me to take more time for myself and relax more, so stress doesn't interfere with conceiving...but the minute I get TOO relaxed he has a problem with it! lol :dohh:

I'm testing out the trigger and don't have any plans to have blood work done. They just told me to test two weeks after and call the either way.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hey everyone, good Sunday evening!!

MKayes- dr wasn't too concerned with bleeding but said it needed to stop soon. He did a scan and tested my E2 and said it all looked fine. I'm not responding as he would like so he increased my dosage, so I'm still stimming for a few more days. Since he upped the meds I haven't had any bleeding. 

Nanny Sarah- I had crazy side effects on letrozole. My husband said I was a hormonal hurricane lol. It was worse on clomid, like crazy bad. Mood swings, crying spells lol it was not fun. 

Imogen - positive vibes for you that the nap is a sign :)


I go back in the morning for another scan. Friday just showed multiple small follies on right, multiple small on left and one that was at 6. Lets hope that I've made some progress since then. If I keep stimming I'm going to run out of meds and we are paying out of pocket for everything and I just don't have an extra $1300 for more meds. We put aside everything we would need for this cycle, but unexpected things happen. Thinking good thoughts though. I hope everyone is doing well, can't wait to see more bfps in here soon :)


----------



## cburgess2015

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Anyone else on the IUI train this fall?

Hi! I had my IUI done Oct 26th... This TWW is driving me crazy! However, this morning I felt some sharp twinges pains on my right side only.. hoping it is implantation beginning!!!!!


----------



## Dani88

Hi everyone,

2nd Donor IUI was this morning. I test on November 13th.


----------



## Mhankins

hello everyone! Just popping in again and say GL!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

C burgess- twinges are a good sign!! I hope the rest of your tww goes by fast.

Same to you Dani- good luck in your tww!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Mhankins said:


> hello everyone! Just popping in again and say GL!


Hey there!! How are you??


----------



## ILoveme29

7 dp trigger and nope haven't tested, got one week to go. I have to say im having a different feeling this cycle and my anxiety is not as high as usual


----------



## Imogenmommy

Update...ive been testing out my trigger and I'm also 7dptrigger. Yesterday I say a very faint line, actually it has had a nice gradual decrease in line color through yesterday but today the line is darker like it was the day before yesterday.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Happy Tuesday everyone!

I had my IUI on Monday. Does anyone have any experience with working out after IUI and during the TWW? 

I am a bit worried to go to spin class after IUI and during the TWW because I tend to push myself really hard (like throw-up hard) and don't know if that is ok. Read some blogs that say if you work out too hard the blood goes to the muscles instead of your uterus. Any advice on working out post IUI and during the TWW?

Dani88 - I test 11/13 too!!! Sending you positive vibes!!


----------



## NannySarah

Imogen - What an interesting development! I hope the trigger is gone and that today's line is the beginning of a beautiful bfp!!

TTCfirst - Everything I've read has recommended that you simply dial down the intensity of your usual exercise, so if you're doing very intense spinning, maybe just back off to a more moderate ride. I would definitely ask your doctor about this though! GL during your 2WW!

:dust:


----------



## Imogenmommy

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!
> 
> I had my IUI on Monday. Does anyone have any experience with working out after IUI and during the TWW?
> 
> I am a bit worried to go to spin class after IUI and during the TWW because I tend to push myself really hard (like throw-up hard) and don't know if that is ok. Read some blogs that say if you work out too hard the blood goes to the muscles instead of your uterus. Any advice on working out post IUI and during the TWW?
> 
> Dani88 - I test 11/13 too!!! Sending you positive vibes!!

 I do spin, jog, and work out with a trainer. My doctor has told me it's ok for me to continue to work out. I don't usually work out until I'm on the verge of throwing up but I do moderate to high intensity.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Thank you Imogenmommy. Good luck with your BFP, I am rooting for a sticky bean for you! 

I think you are right, I will just get a bike in the back and turn it down a few notches. Thanks!


----------



## Imogenmommy

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Thank you Imogenmommy. Good luck with your BFP, I am rooting for a sticky bean for you!
> 
> I think you are right, I will just get a bike in the back and turn it down a few notches. Thanks!

Now I'm starting to worry maybe I shouldn't have worked out. Doctor knows I do but he didn't tell me not to. I hope I didn't just ruin this cycle. I'm really worried now.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

OMG I am so sorry to have made you worry. I think I am just being over cautious. My doctor did say to return to life as normal after 24 hours. I have heard stories of plenty of women who have worked out and still got pregnant. Think positive thoughts, you got this!


----------



## NannySarah

Don't worry Imogen! From what I understand, if you're doing what you're used to it shouldn't cause any problems, as long as you aren't pushing yourself any harder than usual. And I've also read lots of stories of women working out crazy hard in the 2ww (after thinking they missed their fertile window) and still becoming pregnant. Don't beat yourself up about it! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Good luck to everyone in the TWW. I'm still stimming, hoping for IUI within the next couple days cause I'll be out of meds! Beck to the dr in the morning to determine if I'm ready for iui or not. Fx!!


----------



## NannySarah

Mrs.Stinski - What's the verdict? 

I go in for my first monitoring u/s tomorrow morning, I'm so anxious and excited to see some follies! Hopefully we're on track for iui next week! 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Good luck to Mrs.Stinski, sending positive vibes your way!

NannySarah, lets get some FOLLIIEEESSS! Hope all goes well with the u/s, I am sure it will.

AFM - 5dpt/3dpo, I have been reading that if you used a trigger shot you cannot start testing until it is completely out of your system otherwise you will get a false positive. So.. that means I can't start testing until next tuesday. The wait continues! Haven't worked out all week because I am just too nervous, but I plan to tonight!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Verdict is....still stimming. I had a complete meltdown. I'm now on day 14 of stimming, cd 16. Follies still aren't ready, I'm going mad lol had to buy another round of meds, wasn't expecting to have to spend another $600 on meds, but I have to do what I have to do. I have 2 good Follies on my left. After everything still only 2 Follies. I go back Sunday morning, if I have to wait again I will go insane lol hoping for iui next week.


----------



## Imogenmommy

I'm now 10 dpt and can still see the faintest of faint lines.


----------



## ILoveme29

@Imogenmommy that's why I was afraid to test today 10dpt im always still positive. fx the line stays for you.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Verdict is....still stimming. I had a complete meltdown. I'm now on day 14 of stimming, cd 16. Follies still aren't ready, I'm going mad lol had to buy another round of meds, wasn't expecting to have to spend another $600 on meds, but I have to do what I have to do. I have 2 good Follies on my left. After everything still only 2 Follies. I go back Sunday morning, if I have to wait again I will go insane lol hoping for iui next week.

Mrs.Stinski - Hang in there, good things happen to those that wait! Or are waiting! I didn't O until cd20 and that is when I had my IUI. Do you know what size Follies? I read that they grow 1-2mm per day so you may be ready on Sunday for an IUI!


----------



## Imogenmommy

ILoveme29 said:


> @Imogenmommy that's why I was afraid to test today 10dpt im always still positive. fx the line stays for you.

I sure hope so. From what I have read a true positive won't really happen until about a week after implantation so I'm still very hopeful. I've been so incredibly tired and sleepy since having the IUI and it hasn't really improved as the trigger wore off.


----------



## NannySarah

I think I'll test out the trigger after my iui, all that ambiguity would kill me! 

My u/s on Friday showed 3 follies that still need to grow but we should be ready midway through next week! As I write this I'm waiting at the pharmacy to pick up my trigger shot!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

How's everyone doing? Update from those in two? Who has iui coming up? 

Update for me, went back to the dr this morning. I have about 5 follies!! I was so surprised. All of them won't be mature enough, but I was still happy to hear that my girl parts are working haha. I finally got my iui scheduled!! I was super thrilled. I get one more shot of follistim and 745 tonight them my trigger shot at 11pm. DTD in the morning then iui at 7 on Tuesday!! Yay!! Weird thing though, my trigger shot will be 2ccs and I have to take another 1cc of the pregnyl on saturday. Anyone heard of that before?


----------



## ILoveme29

@Mrs.stinski 5 follies is great hope your iui goes well.

Okay so I'm kinda freaking out. I tested this morning around 2am and I promised I wouldn't test until 14days post trigger. but my boobs were on fire and had a stomach ache kinda like when I was pregnant before. the test was faint but can clearly see its positive. today after me and DH BD I started spotting and then now I have cramping boobs are still on fire, nausea dizziness. ive never had bleeding before AF is due Never and I'm not due until the 9th its only 11dpo. does anyone have a clue if this is normal. how can I have HCG in my system and I'm bleeding :wacko: I tested again and still positive :dohh:

1st is 2am second is 2pm no hold on both
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9472.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_9473.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NannySarah

Congrats on your progress Mrs. Stinski! I know nothing about trigger shots so I can't advise you on that one, sorry!


----------



## NannySarah

ILoveme - I do see a line in the first picture! I think it's possible to still have the hcg in your system up to 14dpt depending on your body's metabolism, but definitely keep testing and see if that line gets darker!! So exciting! 
:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Iloveme I agree with NannySarah that the hcg could still be in your system. Keep testing each day to see if it gets darker. Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## MKaykes

Yay MrsS for getting your IUI scheduled! Hoping for the best for you!

My TWW is over. I'll be calling my doctor in the morning to get scheduled for my first round of IUI, AF showed up this morning, so CD1 today :( bawled for a good 15 minutes, hopefully that is out of my system now and ready to move on! At least with IUI some of the guess work on ovulation is gone!

Iloveme - I too see a light line in the first one, hope this is it for you!


----------



## S_secret

Iloveme. I agree keep testing! Fx!!

mkaykes I am spotting today and am in the same boat as you. Calling dr tomorrow, starting letrozole on Tuesday. First IUI for us also. Nervous. Excited. Nervous


----------



## Imogenmommy

I tested my trigger out and today it was negative but now I'm only two days away from two weeks and so I don't this it worked. I was so hopeful. On to IVF now.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Good Morning Ladies. Another Monday Morning and in the midst of my TWW, at least the weekend went fast and did not obsess about it. 

Can I get some feedback? I have been testing out my trigger, started on 7dpt with FMU and tested everyday since, which has me today at 9dpt. 

I am testing with OPKs and the line is dark and doesn't look to be fading. Shouldn't the line be fading by now? I heard trigger will be out of my system at 10dpt which would be tomorrow. Is the line just going to disappear by tomorrow? I took an Ovidrel shot as my trigger. 

View attachment 973775


----------



## ILoveme29

thank you ladies, im more concerned about my bleed way before Af is due ive never had it before so apologize if I seem like im freaking out a little


----------



## NannySarah

Today's U/S showed one big follicle and we are scheduled for iui on Wednesday! I have to get up at 2:30 am for my trigger shot tonight...maybe the sleepiness will make me less anxious? I can only hope! 

Ttcfirst - All your tests look so similar! Hopefully that means that your hcg was rising due to pregnancy while the trigger was wearing off! That being said, everyone metabolizes the trigger differently so it is possible that it's still in your system. FX for you!


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Thank you NannySarah, I am leaning towards it is still in my system so I do not get my hopes up. I will post again tomorrow.

Yeay about your large follicle and IUI. Big day Wednesday! 

Imogenmommy - Did af come? I am sorry you are feeling discouraged but it is not over yet! Just hang in there and keep testing!


----------



## Imogenmommy

No AF yet here she isn't due for another week at least. Ive been getting negative tests with my cheapo tests the last two days now but I'm still hopeful. Tomorrow through Wednesday I will use the FRERs. I've read some women don't get a positive until up to 13 dpiui. I had some strange cramps yesterday like menstraul cramps and I was wondering if maybe that was implantation? No bleeding through. I also had food cravings and was very hormonal and tired.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

My RE said not to take the HPT until 14dpiui. I also have had very slight cramping, like a little burning/tightening inside my abdomen. But no symptoms for the past two days. Stay Hopeful - no bleeding is good, how many dpiui are you? I am 7dpiui, I am going to start with the cheepies tomorrow and wait until 10dpiui for the FRERs, lets compare tomorrow first thing!


----------



## S_secret

ILoveme29 said:


> thank you ladies, im more concerned about my bleed way before Af is due ive never had it before so apologize if I seem like im freaking out a little

How are you doing today?


----------



## Imogenmommy

I'm 12 days post IUI


----------



## MKaykes

S_secret said:


> mkaykes I am spotting today and am in the same boat as you. Calling dr tomorrow, starting letrozole on Tuesday. First IUI for us also. Nervous. Excited. Nervous

I got an appt to meet with our doctor on Wed, I'm hoping we can still get things started this cycle! I think we will try one IUI cycle with no meds, but we'll see how aggressive he wants to be! I ovulate on my own pretty regularly, so the meds would just be to increase our chances, so we'll see!

Good luck with your first round! Hopefully it is your only!


----------



## Imogenmommy

BFN 13 dpiui. I want to go back to when I didn't want a baby.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Imogenmommy said:


> BFN 13 dpiui. I want to go back to when I didn't want a baby.

So sorry to hear that. I feel like a LOT. I will still keep my Fx'd for you that AF wont arrive


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Had my first IUI this morning. Having a good bit of cramping with it, not what I expected, but I really didnt know what to expect lol Now the waiting starts. I take another cc of Pregnyl on Saturday, so Dr said to expect AF around 21st/22nd. Call no matter what to determine what to do next. I was going to test out my trigger, but since I have to do another cc on Saturday, I dont know if I will or not.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Imogenmommy - This is such a roller coaster, I am sorry - Big Hugs!! But af hasn't come yet so there may be some hope left!

Mrs.Stinski - Yeah, the IUI is a little uncomfortable. I was cramping for a few days after my IUI. Welcome to the TWW! I tested out my trigger with OPKs but my line has only gotten stronger so I gave up. I am started HOPT cheapies to see if anything pops up!


----------



## Dani88

Trying not to symptom spot this time around, but it's hard not to. Last month I had ever symptom under the sun and it ended up being a BFN. This month I am feeling fine and have only noticed a couple things. I am currently 8dpiui and have a very sore throat and feel a little stuffy - this started yesterday morning. I had very sore boobs at 5dpiui (like a stinging sensation in my right nipple). I felt a little crampy Sunday night (6dpiui) ... like pms cramps. Today (8dpiui) there was a speck of blood when I wiped. That's pretty much it.

The problem is I am taking progesterone, which is what causes early pregnancy symptoms so I can't even be sure if my symptoms are from taking progesterone, my period coming, or the possibility that implantation is occurring and I might end up pregnant.

I am feeling pretty negative this time around. I don't know if it's a mechanism for me not wanting to get my hopes up like I did last time, but I just have a feeling that it isn't going to work and we probably are only going to try one more time with IUI after this and then we will be moving on to IVF.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Hi Dani - I am also 8dpiui, we are IUI buddies!! I cannot say I am experiencing any of the symptoms you have. To be honest, I am actually not feeling any symptoms so I am kinda jelly. I would say everyone is so different with their bodies that your symptoms can mean anything, like you said. I would keep positive (I know it is hard!) and focus on you and preparing your body for baby, go get a mani/pedi, go take a walk or go to the gym get your mind off of the symptoms. 

When will you be testing?


----------



## Dani88

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Hi Dani - I am also 8dpiui, we are IUI buddies!! I cannot say I am experiencing any of the symptoms you have. To be honest, I am actually not feeling any symptoms so I am kinda jelly. I would say everyone is so different with their bodies that your symptoms can mean anything, like you said. I would keep positive (I know it is hard!) and focus on you and preparing your body for baby, go get a mani/pedi, go take a walk or go to the gym get your mind off of the symptoms.
> 
> When will you be testing?

I go in for beta on Sunday Nov. 13th (13 dpiui)... I may cave and POAS on Saturday. What about you?

I also did my trigger on Oct 29 and IUI on Oct 31st! Crazy. I only had 1 follicle though.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

I have been testing out my trigger shot using OPKs, but the line does not seem to be getting any lighter. So, I tested using cheapy HPT and negative so far. Promised myself i would start until 10dpiui, but i caved. whoops.. I will be thinking and FX'ing for you on Sunday! My RE said don't take a HPT until Monday so Sunday sounds about right to go in for testing.


----------



## Dani88

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> I have been testing out my trigger shot using OPKs, but the line does not seem to be getting any lighter. So, I tested using cheapy HPT and negative so far. Promised myself i would start until 10dpiui, but i caved. whoops.. I will be thinking and FX'ing for you on Sunday! My RE said don't take a HPT until Monday so Sunday sounds about right to go in for testing.

Good luck to you! I don't know why I feel like I am out again this time. I really feel like I will find out bad news on Sunday... I feel so hopeless and a little depressed. I'm already thinking of how I am going to make myself feel better when I find out it's negative. What a crazy roller-coaster this journey is. I wish I knew when and how it's going to happen for us or if it will even happen. I am normally so positive. It doesn't help that we are using donor sperm which is an additional $900 an attempt... we've already spent around $7,000 dollars this year on infertility and haven't even gotten to IVF yet.


----------



## Imogenmommy

All I am so confused. Apparently I am starting to spot but it's only day 26 of my cycle which is very regular and usually 30 days long. I had the IUI on October 26. Is it possible this isn't AF??? Could implantation really happen that late?


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Imogenmommy - everything I have read says Implantation is 9dpo (plus/minus 3 days). If you O'd on the 26th you are only one day out of the implantation window, or you could have O later, say on the 27th and then you would be implanting today?! I would keep positive girl!! I am Fx'ing for you!

Dani88 - I just want to give you a hug!! You need to curl up with DH and just cuddle. Fortunately, we are all on this roller coaster with you and that is what these forums are for. So do not feel hopeless or depressed, you are not out this cycle yet, you need to stay positive and don't focus on the negative. A little sticky bean could be growing inside of you, and if that is the case you don't want to be depressed while it is developing! 

We are both on this roller coaster together, same day we triggered, same day with did IUI so we are the same ride!! Hang in there, it will happen!


----------



## Imogenmommy

It would be late for me. I'm not having cramps but my right side is sort of tender and has been all cycle long and that's the side I had two follicles on. I just don't know if the shots could have speed up my cycle and made it shorter? Has that happened to anyone?


----------



## Dani88

Imogenmommy said:


> It would be late for me. I'm not having cramps but my right side is sort of tender and has been all cycle long and that's the side I had two follicles on. I just don't know if the shots could have speed up my cycle and made it shorter? Has that happened to anyone?

The meds (femera) I took this time sped up/shortened my cycle by 2 days... IUI was on CD13 instead of previous unmedicated cycle, which was CD15... I think it's all relative to when you ovulate though... normally my period comes 14 days after ovulation... so if ovulation was earlier... cycle will be shorter.

When do you plan to test or are you just going to wait it out to see if this is your period starting early?


----------



## Imogenmommy

I will test again every day until I hit 30 or AF shows. I still have cheapo tests from testing out the trigger.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Imogenmommy - post some pics tomorrow so I have something to look forward too!


----------



## Dani88

Imogenmommy said:


> I will test again every day until I hit 30 or AF shows. I still have cheapo tests from testing out the trigger.

Good luck. Fingers are crossed for lots of BFP this month :)


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Imogenmommy & Dani88 - any updates?


----------



## Imogenmommy

It was my period 4 days early. It showed up in force this morning....so now I deal with the disappointment of not being able to have kids and a racist sexist president. FML


----------



## NannySarah

Sorry to hear that Imogen. All of it. I'm going in for my iui today and feeling like a little bit (ok, a lot) of my joy had been robbed by these disappointing election results. Here's hoping that bfps are in all of our futures, and that the next 4 years go by quickly and smoothly.


----------



## Dani88

Imogenmommy said:


> It was my period 4 days early. It showed up in force this morning....so now I deal with the disappointment of not being able to have kids and a racist sexist president. FML

I am so very sorry to hear that news. I actually made a joke this morning that maybe I shouldnt be trying to bring a little person into this crazy world and I dont even live in the US Im in Canada. Anyways, I am so sorry for you for more than one reason. Hang in there!


----------



## NannySarah

Well today was iui day for us but it was a no-go. DH couldn't give his sample in time, he gets too nervous for these kinds of things, so we did timed intercourse instead. I'm still hopeful, but being cautious not to get my hopes up. I'm testing out the trigger and hopefully, by some miracle, we'll have a bfp before Thanksgiving! 

PS Dani - I'm Canadian too, but living in the US...and I had the same though as you when I woke up this morning. As much as I want a family, I wonder what kind of environment I'll be raising my kids in!


----------



## MKaykes

Sorry AF got you imogen &#128577; Hugs to you, it just plain hurts. 

NannySarah, I'm sorry to hear your iui didn't go as planned. I hope your timed BDing is successful this cycle! 

I saw my doctor today and started Femara (CD4) DH didn't want to try our first IUI with no meds, wants to go all in with all the help we can get. 

Good luck to you ladies in TWW!


----------



## ILoveme29

I threw in the towel, most likely had a chemical this month, I will be doing IVF in January, good luck to you all!


----------



## Mhankins

well Hello ladies! I am sorry to see you guys are having a hard time, I wish there was something I could do. :(

On Friday I had a massive stroke, who woul have thought at 27yrs old. Luckily hubby was still home to get me help. I have regained control of my speech and left side. I was going in for another MRI and the radiologist came up to me and said, "Im the dr that reviewed your ultrasound, everything looks great and the twins are okay with strong heartbeats." I saId twins??!?!?! holy crap! 

Dani- I only had 1 follicle too so dont loose hope!

thinking of you all! FX!


----------



## NannySarah

Mhankins - WHAAAATTT?! This is the craziest story I have heard in a long time! Sorry to hear about the stroke and congratulations on your twins!!! What an eventful week you've had! :wacko:


----------



## Dani88

Mhankins said:


> well Hello ladies! I am sorry to see you guys are having a hard time, I wish there was something I could do. :(
> 
> On Friday I had a massive stroke, who woul have thought at 27yrs old. Luckily hubby was still home to get me help. I have regained control of my speech and left side. I was going in for another MRI and the radiologist came up to me and said, "Im the dr that reviewed your ultrasound, everything looks great and the twins are okay with strong heartbeats." I saId twins??!?!?! holy crap!
> 
> Dani- I only had 1 follicle too so dont loose hope!
> 
> thinking of you all! FX!

Wow! I am glad you are okay and cannot believe you are having twins when you only had 1 follicle. That's pretty early for them to see too isn't it? Congrats. I would be ecstatic as I probably wouldn't go through all this infertility BS again if I had twins. What a blessing :)

I have been way more emotional than normal today. I feel like my period is going to be starting in a couple days. A co-worker asked why when it rains, it pours (referring to work problems) and I just started balling on the spot. I normally get emotional a few days before period starts and I have PMS cramps on and off. I really feel like I am out again and I am super disappointed. I find out for sure on Sunday and then if I am right, I will stop taking progesterone and period should start Monday or Tuesday. We are then going to take a break so I can get polyps removed and then after I heal try one more time with IUI... then probably save for IVF :(


----------



## Imogenmommy

Went to the IVF doctor today and all looks good he said. I have 24 follicles on the left and 20 on the right.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Mhankins - I am so sorry you had to go through that and all the while carrying two babies. I hope the remainder of your preg is healthy and happy! 

Imogenmommy - doing the baby dance for you and lots of baby dust this cycle! 

NannySarah - Your poor DH is probably so stressed out! But at least you had timed intercourse with the trigger! FX'ing for you!

I caved and took a FRER at work, none the less. This happened less than 5 mins in, is it for real?


View attachment 974225


----------



## Dani88

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Mhankins - I am so sorry you had to go through that and all the while carrying two babies. I hope the remainder of your preg is healthy and happy!
> 
> Imogenmommy - doing the baby dance for you and lots of baby dust this cycle!
> 
> NannySarah - Your poor DH is probably so stressed out! But at least you had timed intercourse with the trigger! FX'ing for you!
> 
> I caved and took a FRER at work, none the less. This happened less than 5 mins in, is it for real?
> 
> 
> View attachment 974225

Um wow! Looks pretty real to me. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dani88

Dani88 said:


> TTCfirstovr30 said:
> 
> 
> Mhankins - I am so sorry you had to go through that and all the while carrying two babies. I hope the remainder of your preg is healthy and happy!
> 
> Imogenmommy - doing the baby dance for you and lots of baby dust this cycle!
> 
> NannySarah - Your poor DH is probably so stressed out! But at least you had timed intercourse with the trigger! FX'ing for you!
> 
> I caved and took a FRER at work, none the less. This happened less than 5 mins in, is it for real?
> 
> 
> View attachment 974225
> 
> 
> Um wow! Looks pretty real to me. Congratulations!!!Click to expand...

Did you have any symptoms or did you feel like your AF was coming? I feel like AF is coming :(


----------



## S_secret

ILoveme29 said:


> I threw in the towel, most likely had a chemical this month, I will be doing IVF in January, good luck to you all!

So sorry big hugs


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Dani - I have no symptoms what so ever. Thought I would feel different but I feel the same?!


----------



## Dani88

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Dani - I have no symptoms what so ever. Thought I would feel different but I feel the same?!

Do you normally get symptoms before your period? If so, did you have those? Are you going to test again? I'm really happy for you. I have 2 more days before I find out.


----------



## NannySarah

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Mhankins - I am so sorry you had to go through that and all the while carrying two babies. I hope the remainder of your preg is healthy and happy!
> 
> Imogenmommy - doing the baby dance for you and lots of baby dust this cycle!
> 
> NannySarah - Your poor DH is probably so stressed out! But at least you had timed intercourse with the trigger! FX'ing for you!
> 
> I caved and took a FRER at work, none the less. This happened less than 5 mins in, is it for real?
> 
> 
> View attachment 974225

That looks like a strong positive to me! I think congratulations are in order! :happydance:

Remind me how many dpt and dpiui you are?


----------



## Dani88

NannySarah said:


> TTCfirstovr30 said:
> 
> 
> Mhankins - I am so sorry you had to go through that and all the while carrying two babies. I hope the remainder of your preg is healthy and happy!
> 
> Imogenmommy - doing the baby dance for you and lots of baby dust this cycle!
> 
> NannySarah - Your poor DH is probably so stressed out! But at least you had timed intercourse with the trigger! FX'ing for you!
> 
> I caved and took a FRER at work, none the less. This happened less than 5 mins in, is it for real?
> 
> 
> View attachment 974225
> 
> 
> That looks like a strong positive to me! I think congratulations are in order! :happydance:
> 
> Remind me how many dpt and dpiui you are?Click to expand...

She was 10 dpiui yesterday when she took the test and 11 today. I only know because our IUIs were the same day :)


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Thanks Dani! I typically do not get any symptoms before af, I have PCOS so af is fairly irregular and it just kinda surprises me when I get it so its hard to say if my symptoms are because of af or because i'm stressed. Sorry I couldn't be any help. This morning I did go my spin class and noticed that i was winded throughout the class and couldn't keep up. I am usually able to keep up. 

I will be FX'ing for you and doing the baby dance for positive results! 

I was 10dpiui / 12dpt yesterday when I took the FRER. I tested out my trigger and it seemed to be out of my system at 7dpt. 

I took this last night when I got home because I didn't believe the FRER, this was right before bed, hour hold.

View attachment 974303


----------



## maybe_baby_

Hi everyone- may I join you ladies? My DH and I were just cleared to start our first round of IUI with my next cycle which will begin around Thanksgiving.

A little about us..DH is 30 and I'm 29 and we've been married 3 1/2 years. I've always had cycles like clockwork so after trying for over a year, we figured something wasn't right and started seeing a RE a little over a month ago. After going through testing, we learned that he has low morph (1-2% normal) based on strict criteria. As for me, the doctor told me I have low AMH for my age (1.63, and the doctor wanted to see it over 2). She said she's not terribly worried right now, as my antral follicle count was very good on CD 3 (I think I had 23 follicles under 10mm) but still feeling the pressure that hopefully this will happen sooner rather than later.

It is great to feel like I am not in this alone. I'm looking forward to hearing about your experiences as we all get those BFPs :)


----------



## NannySarah

Welcome Maybe! Good luck with your first iui cycle! Hopefully this will be the ticket for you! Are you doing meds? 

TTCfirst - I think you're officially knocked up! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Mhankins

thanks for your thoughts ladies! I sill cant believe it all happened. what a ride. The OB also took me off progesterone... not going to lie, thats kinda nice. She said they dont really see any benefits from it.. 

hope to some bfps soon!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Thanks, NannySarah! Yes, we skipped right past Clomid and are starting our first cycle with injections. I'll be using Gonal F with an Ovidrel trigger. I don't have any issue ovulating on my own, but hopefully I'll O more than one egg with the meds and give DH's soldiers some extra targets to hit LOL

Congrats to the ladies with BFPs!! Seeing success stories gives me so much hope!! <3


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hey everyone. Just checking in. I'm 3dpiui and I still have some pain on my left from ovulation. Who knew it would hurt like this lol

I take my pregnyl booster tomorrow (1cc). I will be Testing it out. I hate the tww!!


----------



## Dani88

Got my BFP today, after over 2 years of trying! :D


----------



## Spmw

Hi everyone. I'm not new to the site, but this is my first time posting. Yesterday I had my first IUI. So now I'm in the two week waiting period which will be a challenge. As I have little to no patient. In an effort to save my fiancé's sanity, I thought it would be a good idea to chat with others trying IUI, instead of driving her insane with my anxiousness.


----------



## S_secret

Welcome to the group! I am pretty sure my friends and DH are sick of me obsessing so I find this site a great sanity saver lol

I am presently cd8 finished my letrozole last night and have my ultrasound Wednesday morning to see how everything is progressing. I imagine trigger shot wed or thurs with IUI fri or sat. I am pretty nervous and emotional lol


----------



## MKaykes

Congrats Dani on your BFP! These BFPs give me so much hope!

Welcome Maybe baby and Spmw.

Secret, I took my latest dose of letrazole yesterday too and have my US tomorrow. Good luck! I hope we both have a good cycle!


----------



## S_secret

MKaykes said:


> Congrats Dani on your BFP! These BFPs give me so much hope!
> 
> Welcome Maybe baby and Spmw.
> 
> Secret, I took my latest dose of letrazole yesterday too and have my US tomorrow. Good luck! I hope we both have a good cycle!

This is going to be the longest TWW ever! I hope we both have great cycles!! I am stressed out already


----------



## Spmw

I am doing my first round drug free, but I have fibroids so I am a little concerned that this journey will be a difficult one. But I am praying for the best possible outcome. 

I don't think not in the 2WW can understand the pressure. lol


----------



## S_secret

Ultrasound tomorrow to see how these ovaries are doing. Cd10 slightly nervous


----------



## MKaykes

CD10 here, had my FUS today and go back Fri for another one. Had one follicle 11mm and another 14.5mm. Plan is to trigger Fri after confirming timing via US and back Sat morning for the big day!

Good luck tomorrow Secret!


----------



## S_secret

Follies are good...I think? There are 4 measuring at 22,20,18 and a little one. I am triggering tomorrow with the IUI Saturday. Are those good follicle sizes?


----------



## MKaykes

S_secret said:


> Follies are good...I think? There are 4 measuring at 22,20,18 and a little one. I am triggering tomorrow with the IUI Saturday. Are those good follicle sizes?

I think so! My clinic wanted me at 20mm, which I should be at Fri for my trigger. 

Did anyone do IUI without a trigger shot? I don't have issues o'ing. My doctor didn't say anything about a trigger, but the NP who did my US said they always do. Trying to get it filled by a pharmacy for less than $250 is proving difficult I'm afraid I won't have it by Thur night...I don't want to cough up the money since insurance will cover it if I get it through the right pharmacy.


----------



## S_secret

I specifically asked for the trigger. Ours is about $95 and one of our benefit plans doesn't cover it but I am hoping our other ones does.


----------



## S_secret

mkaykes you ready?!? I am getting my shot tonight. A little nervous and IUI is Saturday morning, a lot nervous but also really hopeful and excited! I pray this works!!!


----------



## MKaykes

Good luck secret! I am ready! My shot is supposed to arrive by mail order pharmacy by 8am, I leave at 8:15am for my appt, so it'll be tight! I have no problem doing the injection myself (I'm in nursing school, so good practice) but won't be home until the afternoon and a signature is required...so still stressing about getting it in the morning! 

Hoping for the best for both of us Saturday! 

Any updates from anyone else?


----------



## S_secret

Did the trigger last night and my opk was positive this am so that makes me feel good. I love that there are so many of us all chatting and going through the same thing. Sometimes fertility can make me feel so alone. Thanks for chatting everyone.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hey ladies!! Sorry I've been MIA lately, had to go to Florida for a work conference. Im getting super light lines, but I've also been spotting off and on for a few days so I'm not too optimistic at this point. We'll see.

Good luck to those about to have IUIs. How are those in the tww?


----------



## MKaykes

Secret, I'm jealous of your follies! I had one 18 (and lots of smaller ones), they were happy with that and did the trigger at the clinic this morning (it arrived as promised an hour before I had to leave). DH was happy that since we are within 30 minutes from the clinic, he can collect his sample at home tomorrow morning!


----------



## S_secret

Oh very good for your DH! We aren't within 30 so mine has to do it at the clinic lol he teases me that the nurses helped him for the sa so they are going to help him tomorrow. 

Mrs Stinski how many dpo are you?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

11dpo


----------



## Spmw

6DPIUI AND GOING INSANE! I have been analyzing every twinge, cramp, ache, cough lol. Anything lol. I ordered a box of pregnancy test so now I am just counting down. 

I feel really under informed now after reading the posts. And I lean towards type A behavior. I don't know how big my follicles were and I did not have a trigger shot. I pray this works. 

I pray that all of our IUIs are [email protected]


----------



## S_secret

First two line pregnancy test I have ever seen. I know it's just the trigger but it's still exciting lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0082.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3


----------



## S_secret

Spmw don't worry! It different for all of us fx for you!!!! This tww is gonna be holy hell, you have already made it through 6 days so that's awesome!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

I am sad to report that I am going through another MC. &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## MKaykes

Sorry to hear that MrsS! Sending hugs your way &#128577;


----------



## S_secret

So sorry mrs s. *hugs*


----------



## Spmw

I'm really sorry to hear that Mrs Stinski.


----------



## S_secret

I am so all over the place emotionally today. Trying to remain positive. How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Thanks everyone, I truly appreciate all the support


----------



## S_secret

How's everyone doing?!? Updates?


----------



## MKaykes

Just hanging out in the TWW, nothing to report here. Can't really symptom spot as I've found the progesterone supplements give me pregnant like symptoms so just waiting it out for another 8-9 days! 

I'm trying to get DH to go in for a physical mostly to get a TSH test. Most of his family has a hypoactive thyroid and I know low thyroid can lead to infertility. I don't want to keep spending $1000 a month on IUI treatments if that is even a slight issue. He hates needles and doctors. He even hates getting his BP checked when I'm practicing taking blood pressures for school he freaks out every time I put the cuff on him. You'd think he'd rather a quick blood draw than awkwardly jacking off into a cup!


----------



## S_secret

Lol. Awkwardly jacking off in a cup. Too funny. I am not on the progesterone, not sure if I should be or not. Dr never mentioned anything so hopefully it's fine. It's to increase the lining thickness right? 
As for my symptom spotting I am trying not to so I am brushing all cramping twinning etc off as gas lol. Trying to stay distracted but it's a lot of work! 
You don't temp? It's a source of anxiety for me so I have been thinking of stopping temping


----------



## MKaykes

I tracked my temp until my doctor told me not to. Especially with this IUI cycle since I really only used temp to confirm O, I'm pretty confident with the trigger that I did since I don't have issues on my own. DH is very much a rule follower when it comes to this so is sticking by everything the doctor said. So, if I Google something or take my temp he firmly reminds me the doctor said not to. (The doctor only said not to because it is a hassle and can be stressful) 

So...between anyone on here and me, I do still sort of temp, lol! Just not right when I wake up so DH doesn't know! When I go into the bathroom I do take my temp though and haven't tracked since it isn't as accurate since I've been awake in bed usually about 30 minutes and then up walking the short distance to the bathroom...haha!

My first monitored cycle this summer when I went in for my 7DPO progesterone to confirm O, it was I think 9 and they want it closer to 20. It was high enough to confirm O but likely too low to sustain implantation. They say it just makes it "stickier" and there is no downside other than some natural side effects. Many women take them through the 1st tri. I go in tomorrow for my progesterone level and really hoping it is better this month!


----------



## S_secret

I know for sure I o'ed on IUI day because I had so much pelvis pain. It felt like I had golf balls in there. I kind of want to stop temping as it really sets the mood for the day depending on if it's good or bad and really do I even know what's good or bad?!? I have seen some gnarly charts that come back with a bfp so who knows. 

They either didn't test my progesterone or it was fine and they didn't mention it. I drink pomegranate juice every day after o as I have heard it helps with implantation but again...who knows. 

I have done what I feel like is a million different weird things and none of them have worked so far so I am just trying to stay mellow and go with the flow. Very contradictory to my controlling OCD nature but I am trying!


----------



## MKaykes

I got my progesterone results yesterday from 7dpiui and it was 12.5. Anyone else get their progesterone checked after iui? What were your results? 

I've been using 50mg progesterone suppositories the last 2 cycles and they said I don't need to increase as it was "close enough" to 15 where they like to see it. I've been reading though that the levels have more to do either the egg and corpus luteum maturation and the supplemental progesterone doesn't necessarily do much...I'm wondering if they will up my letrazole dose or try Clomid next cycle?


----------



## S_secret

I didn't get mine checked so I have no idea. Sorry. But I am fx that 12.5 is good. 

I am all over the place today. Brushing off all symptom spotting and trying to remain positive. Trigger is still testing out. I wish this next week would just be over so we can find out already.


----------



## Spmw

Hope everyone has had a happy holiday. Today is 14 days since my IUI. I tested but got a bfn. And I should be getting my period tonight. I cried this morning. But I think I'm ok now. Wishing you guys still in your two week wait luck, blessings and baby dust.


----------



## S_secret

Spmw said:


> Hope everyone has had a happy holiday. Today is 14 days since my IUI. I tested but got a bfn. And I should be getting my period tonight. I cried this morning. But I think I'm ok now. Wishing you guys still in your two week wait luck, blessings and baby dust.

So sorry and &#129303; are you going to IUI again? I am glad you are ok now


----------



## Spmw

I hope so, it was only the first. But prior to the insemination during the sonogram the doctor saw some fibroids and one may be in the uterine cavity. So we have to get those checked out so the doctor can get a better picture. She doesn't think it's impossible to get pregnant, but implantation maybe harder. So I may have to get them removed before I try again. I had hoped we could try IUI twice before the end of the year. But that may not work out. 

Thanks for caring. It means so much.


----------



## MKaykes

Sorry SPMW &#128577; I think we probably get even more hopeful aftet IUI (I'm trying not to be, but it's hard not to!) Hopefully they can get you checked out and you can get the all clear to move forward.


----------



## dancingnurse2

May I join y'all. This will be my third and last IUI this cycle. Hoping it works and will not need ivf


----------



## MKaykes

Hi Dancingnurse! Welcome!

Where are you at in your cycle? Are you doing meds?


----------



## S_secret

Mk are you going to be testing soon? I am going to try and wait but this temp drop this am makes me sad.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Spmw said:


> Hope everyone has had a happy holiday. Today is 14 days since my IUI. I tested but got a bfn. And I should be getting my period tonight. I cried this morning. But I think I'm ok now. Wishing you guys still in your two week wait luck, blessings and baby dust.

I'm so sorry to hear that. It just doesn't get any easier to see that ugly white space staring at you where there should be a line. :hugs:

I am on day 4 of stims for my first IUI cycle. Went in for baseline on CD3 and had 23 follicles (exactly the same as last month). RE started me on 75 IU of Gonal-F, and I go in tomorrow morning for monitoring to see how well I'm responding. Nothing takes the sexy out of baby making like sticking yourself with a needle once a day :haha: The injection itself is really not so bad.. I work myself up over it more than it hurts, but that's pretty typical for me LOL. I do feel like I'm starting to experience some side effects. My lower back is killing me today and I feel bloated, but small price to pay to hopefully see that BFP soon :happydance:


----------



## dancingnurse2

Mkay I am cycle day 8. Finished my 7.5mg femera last night. I will trigger this coming Saturday with IUI on Monday the 5th.


----------



## MKaykes

Well, on to IUI #2. BFN this morning, CD 16 and still no AF.


----------



## Spmw

Thanks for all the support everyone I appreciate it. 

Mkaykes - I'm sorry, but you haven't had your period yet, so there is still hope!

I had my follow up on my fibroids today. The doctor doesn't think they will cause an issue. But he found a polyp that must be removed before I try to IUI again. So I am off the IUI train for December. But hopefully we can try again in January. 

I'll still be around. Wishing all you guys lots of luck and baby dust.


----------



## dancingnurse2

In the TWW.


----------



## maybe_baby_

Yes Mkaykes! You're still in if AF hasn't shown up!

Spmw - so sorry to hear that, but hopefully it means you are in for a good start to the new year. Cheers to BFPs in 2017!!!

dancingnurse- we're buddies! I triggered Saturday night and had IUI yesterday and this morning! :) Are you planning to test before your beta?


----------



## dancingnurse2

Yes. I am also testing out trigger.


----------



## mkwalsh

Hopping back into the game! I swear every time I leave and then come back people get pregnant. I will try and leave again soon so you ladies in the two week wait can get your BFps, lol. I triggered Sunday night and had my IUI yesterday morning so bring on the TWW! Started eating my fifth of a pineapple to help with possible implantation. I had two follies on my good side which is the best results I've had ever with letrozole in the seven cycles that we've tried (over the span of a few years and including the cycle that I got pregnant with my daughter). Hard not to be super optimistic but just trying to take it one day at a time and stay busy so I don't overthink everything.


----------



## MKaykes

Good luck Mkwalsh! Hope you can stay busy and distracted during your tww! Same to you maybe and dancing! 

Thanks for the positive thoughts ladies but AF finally showed up today! Although I would love if it never showed happy to not be wondering. Back to the doctor Fri for a scan to check for cysts and to find out any changes to meds this cycle, but the nurse said probably increasing my dose of letrazol.


----------



## mkwalsh

MK - what dose of letrozole were you on? Sorry about AF, but it's probably nice to not be wondering.


----------



## MKaykes

I was on 2.5mg last month. My estrogen was still a little low 7dpo (technically mine was done 6dpo) 12.5 while on 100mg progesterone suppositories. Thinking they'll increase to 5mg (at least that's what I'm hoping).


----------



## mkwalsh

I wouldn't think increasing to 5mg would be a big problem. My clinic has a rule about not going over 7.5mg and that's what I was on. Then I tried switching clinics and they wanted me on 12.5mg (cos I only have one working tube so it's extra important to get follies on my good side) but in the end they couldn't do the IUI because they couldn't work with the donor bank we used and since we already have a child with a specific donor, we switched back to our old clinic. So I've been secretly taking 12.5mg using the extras from the other prescription I filled when I thought we were going through with the other clinic to fill the gap from 7.5mg. I kinda feel guilty, but I only ever get one follie on 7.5mg and when it's stop or go depending on the side that follie is on... I don't feel too bad. It's notlike I get more than three follies at this higher dose and I'm still held to the clinic's rules of having three follies max (including the ones on my bum-side. 12.5mg is brutal for side effects for me though. Migraines and hot flashes are ridiculously strong for me. Thanks for letting me say all that! My hubby knows, but he's it. 

Anyway, good luck with your next cycle! I'll be praying and crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## MKaykes

I don't think my DH would let me get away with doing something outside what the doctor said, but I do have some medical resources who could help ease any concerns about side effects from the extra. Are they monitoring you with US throughout your cycle? I have to go in tomorrow, CD3 for an US before they'll even start me on round 2 of letrazole to make sure I didn't get any cysts from it last cycle.

Everyone keeping busy in their TWW? I almost felt like my IUI TWW was worse...maybe because I had more hope! It'll probably get worse with each one, I'm counting on it taking 3 or 4.

Anyone have any issues with DH's thyroid? I know it can affect either male or female fertility. Mine is fine with TSH level 1.5 but I can't get DH to go in for a physical. I don't remember the specifics of his SA, but the doctor didn't have any concerns. Most of it was normal, there was one value, maybe motility, that was on the low end of normal range, but obviously IUI will help with that. I don't know what kind of impact thyroid could have, and if it would show up on SA. Most of DH's family (I think all 3 of his brothers) have low thyroid, so totally possible...I'm trying to encourage him to go in for a physical before we spend another $1000 this month on IUI. Thoughts?


----------



## sarah2211

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining. 

My DH and I are in the process of moving to IUI. We've been trying for just over a year and would keep trying with timed intercourse if we could! Except my DH is in the military and is probably heading away overseas for a few months (up to about 5 months). We don't want to wait until he gets home so we are in the process of having some semen frozen for IUI when he is away. His appointment is 10 days away. They've said we may be able to get two IUIs from one sample. Unfortunately with the Christmas close down and him possibly deployed in the next 2weeks, we will only be able to get one sample frozen. 

If he doesn't go away, I'm guessing IUI is probably in the plan for the next few months anyway but with a fresh sample if he's home. 

I'm feeling a little nervous because IUI is the step before IVF and that felt like a really long way away. I've got a few questions and need a bit of advice, any help is welcome. 

Has your doctor mentioned the success rate or anything? From what I've read it's about the same as timed BDing. 
What does your doctor do in the way of monitoring? (I'm not monitored on Clomid currently)
Why did you choose IUI over IVF? I'm wondering if our money might be better spent jumping straight to IVF even if it is super scary!
Any advice about making sure my DH produces a large, good quality sample? (I.e should we refrain for BDing for 2-3 days before? Etc)

Thank you so much and good luck to you all.


----------



## S_secret

Mkaykes I don't know anything about thyroid but I have seen it mentioned on a lot of boards but usually in reference to women. Sorry I can't be of more help

Sarah. Welcome to our group. From what I have read and experienced you don't want the sperm building up as it then affects motility and morph. Our RE says to ejaculate 48 hours before sample. Lol so technical I know! As for why we chose IUI before Ivf, it's all me. I was convinced it would work. We have "unexplained" which infuriates me as I like to have reasons and answers for everything. Type A personality I know. Clearly it didn't work but I feel if we tried a couple more it would. DH feels differently. He thinks we should break out the big guns and go for it 100%. I am terrified but strong so it all going to be ok! Other thing with our family is we agreed to try every step once and if it didn't work, move onto the next step. I can't go through life with the "what if's".


----------



## MKaykes

Hi Sarah! I chose IUI based on my doctor's advice. They don't do IVF in their OB/GYN clinic but do IUI and he has had a lot of success. Success rates depend on reason for infertility, for mild male factor I think it is pretty successful, but I think it just puts it up to the normal success rates for fertile couples, which is what, 20% per month? I have endo, so the purpose of IUI for us is just to speed up the chances as they don't want us to go too long after my laparoscopy (which was in Sept) since the endo will grow back and we'll be back at the beginning. I read something that with endo, chances with medicated IUI are still only 2-4%...so not great.

I am monitored by ultrasound twice before O (one being just before to make sure follie is good size) then trigger with Ovidrel and then f/up 7 DPO for progesterone to confirm O.

Secret said they were told 48 hours prior to refrain from ejaculating, which I guess is what ours does too, they have us have intercourse 2 days prior to IUI (just in case we miss O). Having a good sample was a problem for us for our first IUI last month, the volume was pretty low, but it was enough for them to do it since they don't really need very much. But, I think it would be better to get better quality sperm if DH could leave a larger volume. Ours was done first thing on a Saturday morning, and DH isn't a morning person. Hoping this time around he can be a little more relaxed (fortunately we only live 20 minutes away so he can do it at home!).

We don't plan to do IVF, I'm not sure I can make the necessary decisions on what to do with any "extras" (though who knows what kind of success we'd have to even have to make that decision). Time will tell, the longer we go the more likely I may be to go down that route. 



AFM - DH got an appt for tomorrow morning for a physical including a thyroid check so I'll be glad to get that out of the way. On one hand I hope it isn't an issue, on the other I hope it is so we can treat it and maybe that will give us our baby! 

I go in for CD13 ultrasound in a week, so I'll have to suffer through Christmas and NYs in the TWW. It was New Years Day two years ago that we decided to stop contraception, we were debating waiting until April since I didn't want to get pregnant in March (I didn't want a Christmas baby)...ha ha, what a fool I was!


----------



## mkwalsh

Any updates from anyone?

My clinic requires I do a minimum of one ultrasound prior to going through with an IUI to limit cycles with more than three follies. They won't even go forward with more than that. For some reason, my body is pretty resistant to lower doses of letrozole &#55357;&#56862; My hubby knows what I'm up to and understands. I don't think I could without his consent or knowledge. We actually celebrated our 6th year anniversary this last weekend and I rarely drink except for special occasions and passed on the wine he ordered with dinner. No biggie but it looked good! So far as symptom spotting goes &#55357;&#56838; I had pretty bad nausea all yesterday with smells making it worse (I know - way too early to be a real sign but I noted it anyway since it was so out of the blue) and I've got a canker sore on my inner lip at 6dpo (today) - which I never get. 

Anyone else tracking symptoms and wanna share??


----------



## sarah2211

Thank you so much to those who've shared. We have IUI in our back pocket if DH goes away. We will still go and freeze some sperm next week just in case. All the paperwork will be signed and ready to go. Good luck to you all.


----------



## mkwalsh

Sarah - when do you start your first IUI? As long as your husband's quality and count are decent, I wouldn't worry about freezing slowing things down. We use frozen donor sperm since my hubby doesn't have any and we've gotten pregnant once with the frozen stuff. Good luck though and keep us in the loop!


----------



## sarah2211

We went to the clinic today and he did his sample. They rung back to say that his motility was a little low and there was enough for 1 cycle. We are feeling a little bummed that we might be dealing with both female and male factors. 

The soonest we could start IUI is middle/end January with them closed over the break. Our next appointment with our doctor is early February so I guess we will know more then.


----------



## mkwalsh

I'm sorry Sarah, but don't be too discouraged. I have a friend with PCOs and some slight male issues and she gets pregnant via IUI faster than anyone I know. She got pregnant on her first IUI for #1 and got pregnant with her second child on IUI attempt two. With the right doctor and plan, it's very possible and sometimes even easy. Hang in there!


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks mkwalsh. It's hard to know whether IUI is the best step or whether we should keep trying at home or jump to IVF. IUI is pretty expensive where I live and 3-4 IUIs is 1 round of IVF. Our next appointment isn't until early February which feels like ages away. Thanks for the hope :)


----------



## MKaykes

In ttc terms, February is ages away Sarah, sorry you're on hold. We had a small, not great sample last month and I tried to remain positive because it really just takes 1 sperm and 1 egg.

That's encouraging MK about your friend! 

I had my CD13 US today and triggered when I got home, we go in for IUI #2 tomorrow! I'm feeling cautiously optimistic. Last month my follie was about 18.5mm (so probably just over 20mm at O), today it was 26mm, so I'm much happier with that, even though they said the 18.5mm was "perfect." I would have been even happier to see more than one target, but I'll take the increase in size and feel good about it! Hoping that since we are going in the afternoon DH is more relaxed and gets a better sample this go around!


----------



## fairyy

Hi ladies. 
We are trying IUI for the second time this cycle. Tomorrow I am going for my R/O cyst appointment. First cycle was a BFN :(


----------



## fairyy

MKaykes: Your follicle size is great. Hope you have success this cycle. Doing IUI in the afternoon sounds good. I thought RE's office only do the IUI's in the morning. 

sarah: My RE's says to try 3 IUI's before moving to IVF. But if you pay out of pocket then sure it does get expensive. I hope you get your BFP with clomid and TI. Good luck.


----------



## MKaykes

Any updates at the end of TWW? Maybe baby? Dancing nurse? MK?

Hi Fairey- yeah, my clinic does morning and afternoon iui during the week, morning only on the weekend. Super nice for us, especially since DH already took today up to use some vacation time so it all worked out! 

Motility was 70% with "good" count (not excellent but also not poor). TWW, here I come! They told me to test on Jan 2nd. We're having a party on Jan 1st, so it'll help keep me from testing as its easier to say I don't know than tell someone to early or break down and cry if it's a BFN. All our friends know what's up, so no use not telling them ifor I have an answer. 

I do think just for fun I'll take a test now shortly after trigger just to see a positive! But won't test it out completely.


----------



## Dani88

Hi everyone, I am back to trying to conceive by way of IUI with donor sperm as we lost our little peanut. I found out on Monday when I should have been at 9 weeks that my little baby was almost a week behind in size and no longer had a heartbeat. I have to have a D&C tomorrow and then get my polyps removed in the new year and hopefully we can start trying again soon after. Has anyone else here experienced something similar? I am interested to know when I will be cleared to start again. I'm not even sure when I should expect my next period. I have so many questions for the doctor. My husband and I are so devastated... what a shitty thing to go through a couple days before Christmas. I am really not looking forward to tomorrow at all.


----------



## mkwalsh

Dani I am so sorry hun. I have not had any experience with miscarriages, but I can't even imagine the sadness and especially this time of year. Sending you some big hugs!!


----------



## maybe_baby_

MKaykes said:


> Any updates at the end of TWW? Maybe baby? Dancing nurse? MK?

Thanks for checking in :hugs: Unfortunately, no good news for me. Got AF the morning I was scheduled for my beta. I had a really hard few days coming to terms with the fact that it didn't work, but I took some time to let myself be sad and angry, and now I feel like I am ready to tackle IUI #2 :flower:

I went in for CD3 baseline BW and US this morning. I had 12 follicles less than 10mm today.. seems low compared to the 23 I had each of my last 2 baselines. Anyone have any idea why there would be such a big change from one cycle to the next? I'll start 100IU of Gonal-F tonight, and then go back for monitoring bright and early on Christmas morning, because nothing says 'Happy Holidays' quite like an ultrasound wand up in your lady bits. :haha:


----------



## mkwalsh

I'm 15dpo now and tested negative yesterday. Had some spotting (the tiniest bit) this afternoon and now nothing. I'm always four days late (total of 17 days past the IUI) due to the meds, but I've never had any sort of spotting ever until today. Normally I'll just get instantaneous heavy or medium flow with some immediate heavy duty cramps. Nothing like that happening yet. I'm going to hold out on further testing until Sunday though when I'll officially be late if I make it that far.


----------



## Dani88

mkwalsh said:


> Dani I am so sorry hun. I have not had any experience with miscarriages, but I can't even imagine the sadness and especially this time of year. Sending you some big hugs!!

Thanks. I just found out that the procedure got bumped to Friday... they couldn't get closer to Christmas if they tried. I hope next Christmas is a better one for me.


----------



## fairyy

mkwalsh: Any update ? Has the spotting stopped ?

maybe_baby: Did they change your meds ? May be that's why change from last cycle to this cycle or otherwise sometimes out bodies are weird.:wacko:

MKaykes: How many dpiui are you ? Have you started testing already ?

Dani: I am sorry that you are going through all these. Hope by next Christmas you have baby in your arms. :hugs:

AFM: My IUI # 2 is scheduled for tomorrow. Lining is better than last time. Hoping and praying for the positive outcome. 

Good luck to you all ladies for this cycle.


----------



## MKaykes

Fairyy I'm 9 dpiui not testing until the 1st or 2nd. Don't want to know before we spend 2 days with friends as I don't want to be sad and won't want to tell everyone right away of its a :bfp: and can't keep my mouth shut (nor can DH)


----------



## fairyy

MKaykes said:


> Fairyy I'm 9 dpiui not testing until the 1st or 2nd. Don't want to know before we spend 2 days with friends as I don't want to be sad and won't want to tell everyone right away of its a :bfp: and can't keep my mouth shut (nor can DH)

Fingers crossed for a New Year :bfp:


----------



## maybe_baby_

fairyy said:


> maybe_baby: Did they change your meds ? May be that's why change from last cycle to this cycle or otherwise sometimes out bodies are weird.:wacko:
> 
> 
> AFM: My IUI # 2 is scheduled for tomorrow. Lining is better than last time. Hoping and praying for the positive outcome.
> 
> Good luck to you all ladies for this cycle.


Nope, meds were the same, so who knows. Like you said, bodies are weird! :shrug:

Sounds like we are cycle buddies! :happydance: I'm one day behind you, as I had IUI #2 on 1/31 and 1/1 (Happy New Year to me :haha:) 

I am feeling really good about this cycle! I had 2 good follicles before I triggered- I think one was 19 and one was 20. Lining was promising at 7.8. DH's post wash count was 10million on day 1 and 8million on day 2, so feeling pretty good about those numbers as well :) PLUS there is a really attractive doctor at my practice, and he did BOTH of my IUIs. That's got to be a god sign!!! :winkwink:

I go tomorrow for a progesterone check- the practice I go to checks 3 days post IUI to confirm you ovulated, and give you an early boost to progesterone if you need it. I think most places check 7 dpiui? Last time, my number was low so I had to trigger again to boost it. This time I think my progesterone is much higher. My boobs are killing me! I'm assuming it's because I released 2 eggs, and am creating twice as much progesterone. I never feel like this so early in my cycle, but hoping it means my levels are where they should be!

fairry - are you testing out your trigger?


----------



## MKaykes

Good luck ladies with your recent IUIs. BFN for me yesterday so stopped my progesterone, AF should be arriving in a day or two. Hoping 3rd times a charm for us!


----------



## fairyy

Sorry MKaykes for BFN this cycle. :hugs:Keeping fingers crossed for you for third cycle.

Maybe baby, yay for cycle buddies. Hope we both end up with BFP in next few days. When are you planning to test ? I am not testing out trigger this cycle. Will test on 14dpo and if negative then I will stop progesterone and if positive then I will go for blood test.


----------



## maybe_baby_

So sorry Mkayes =( Fingers crossed third time is a charm! Will you be doing anything different this cycle? Have you talked about injectables at all?



fairyy said:


> Maybe baby, yay for cycle buddies. Hope we both end up with BFP in next few days. When are you planning to test ? I am not testing out trigger this cycle. Will test on 14dpo and if negative then I will stop progesterone and if positive then I will go for blood test.

I am trying to hold out until Saturday 1/14 which will be 14dpiui. I am awful at not testing during the TWW. When we were TTC naturally I was always peeing on something, and last cycle I tested out the trigger. It's just too much stress obsessing over lines, so I've decided I won't do it this time around because what will be will be. I also took another trigger shot yesterday to boost my progesterone production, so it will be at least 12dpiui until the trigger is out anyway, so doesn't make sense to test it out.. I can just wait another 2 days to test for real. It will be a true test of will power though because I've got about 10 ICs under my bathroom sink just calling my name :dohh: If AF doesn't show by 1/16, I will go in for a beta that morning to confirm if I'm pregnant :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

I had a blackout episode on 5dpo and some pink spotting on 7dpo. I clearly had my hopes up. But then got a stark white BFN on 10dpiui on FRER and Walmart 88cent test. I know I am out. But why I am getting these odd symptoms. Progesterone is to blame for all these. I even had some nose bleed today.


----------



## fairyy

maybe_baby: How are you ? I see from your ticker that you are waiting to try IVF. 
Sorry that IUI#2 didn't work.:hugs:

MKaykes : Good luck for IUI # 3. Hope third time is a charm for you. :)

Our IUI#2 also failed. Got a BFN at 10dpiui and today at 14dpiui. Waiting on AF. :)


----------



## maybe_baby_

Ah yes.. just got AF today, earlier than I anticipated. We were going to do another IUI cycle before moving on to IVF, but insurance denied the injectables. They said they would approve IUI with Clomid, but that would be a step backwards from where we are now, so I told them I wasn't interested. They did say they would approve us for IVF with ICSI, so that's the route we're ultimately taking. We will take this cycle off, and then I will start stimming for retrieval mid-February when I am CD 1 of my next cycle. I am feeling bummed, but weirdly ok.

So sorry you are feeling out fairyy. What's the next step for you?


----------



## fairyy

So glad that your insurance covers IVF with ICSI. I hope this is what you need for your BFP. All the best. :)
Btw how IVF cycle works ? When are you suppose to start medication ? From day1 of IVF cycle or cycle prior ? 

We don't have infertility coverage anymore under the new plan and that sucks.
So we are on a break right now for two months. Then we would do laparoscopy surgery to check for endometriosis.


----------

